# Fill in the blank and name the author.



## gary_webb

"First of all, as regards the future development of mankind, and quite apart from all present political considerations. *_* does not, generally speaking, believe in the possibility of utility or perpetual peace. It therefore discards pacifism as a cloak for cowardly supine contradistinction to self-sacrifice. War alone keys up all human energies to their maximum tension and sets the seal of nobility on those peoples who have the courage to face it."


----------



## vraiblonde

I'll bet all the math nerds will have to look this up.


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:


> I'll bet all the math nerds will have to look this up.


  Actually no.  You can still be a math  and be well read.

Fascism and Mussolini


----------



## gary_webb

jazz lady said:


> Fascism and Mussolini


----------



## gemma_rae

Damn, I thought it was a speech at an Antifa rally.


----------



## SamSpade

vraiblonde said:


> I'll bet all the math nerds will have to look this up.



I was going to guess Orwell since it fits neatly into his argument that War is Peace.


----------



## gary_webb

SamSpade said:


> I was going to guess Orwell since it fits neatly into his argument that War is Peace.


Did you know that it was also Mussolini's theory that war was the natural state of mankind and that peace was just a pause between wars?

And no, I am not a fascist. I just wanted to find out for myself from Mussolini's own writings, what fascism truly was, because the dimwits that throw that term around these days are the last ones who would actually know.


----------

